# Any Chain Bicycle Corporation - Ross people out there?



## REC (Sep 6, 2015)

I made a deal with Dave on Friday to latch on to another brand - a "Chain Bicycle Corporation" Ross Cycle-Truck frame and fork. The frame seems fairly solid and doesn't have any visible damage, but I noted a couple of things that will be addressed once I start moving along with it. This frame has been in Dave's stash as long as I've known him, and he kept telling me about it, thinking I may want to take a shot at building something other than a Schwinn. I finally agreed to look at it last week.

The bracket up front for the basket braces to attach will get a little modification as they are very square edged and I have already poked a hole in one of my legs moving the frame around the shop. (insert picture of bloody leg here - I didn't take one!) The frame appears to accept the same basket braces as the Schwinn, so there is one less problem to deal with. The seat mast looks to be the same as well, and the post that was in it is pretty long, so there's no issue with that either (other than no chrome?). The fork is very similar to the Schwinn as well including the same basic design for the dropstand attachment points - they look to be interchangeable too. The clamp is integral on the frame, but appears that it could be removed with a little work and an acceptable (and less worn) replacement piece used in its place. The chainguard is AWOL - this could be a problem, but at least I found a photo of what it is supposed to look like - target acquired, search on. If I can't find that one, I will find and adaptation for it. The fenders Dave had are in a word, pretty ugly. (Sorry, that was two words) 

As this is going to be a wild-card bike-thing, it could get some off the wall stuff instead of reaching back to its original form. I'm looking at some other parts from another bike that is already here to move in the "wild" direction. It will retain the basket/dropstand/function of its original self, but with a more "fun" thought added. 

Below is a shot of the new project - the serial number is 5744XXX, and if anyone knows how to tell the year of this, I'd certainly appreciate the info!

REC


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 12, 2015)

Typically, CBC/Ross frames are stamped R and then the year. I'd guess 57 on this.


----------



## REC (Sep 12, 2015)

After posting this, I've done a good bit of reading about the company. Didn't find much on the serial numbers, but did find an ad from '56 showing the same badge. Found more ads from the 60's that show a different badge - rectangular in shape and with a white background. After that I see badges with Allentown on them, and they look more like a stick on thing. 

We were (Dave and I) thinking along the same lines on the year, but weren't sure. There is no letter preceding the number, only the number itself. It almost looks double stamped though. Just a little strange.
Thanks for the response!

REC


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Sep 12, 2015)

I have this one that was badged as a Coast King for sale in Coast To Coast hardware stores. It obviously has been modified with some parts from other brands but the frame and crankset are all Ross from the late 1950's. It has been very difficult to find information on.


----------



## Big Moe (Sep 13, 2015)

I've got an old 20" girls coast king that was the first old bike in the collection. I've had it for even longer than my 70 fastback. By the way, I'm up to 36 now. Just 14 more go until I reach the phase 1 goal for the museum.


----------



## REC (Sep 13, 2015)

Big Moe,
Could you post a photo of that 20" bike? I'm just getting as much information as I can find.

Where will the museum be??
I have a few bikes in the sheds... Perhaps I should give that some thought too, with the exception being that I only have 7 or 8 that are not Schwinns. The rest seem to fall into that category. The odd ones are a Felt, a Nirve, a Kustom Kruiser, a Monster Cruiser, an Electra, a Ross, a Colson, and a Cleveland Welding of unknown brand.

Thanks for your response and I'm looking forward to the photo!
REC


----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 10, 2017)

REC did you ever get anymore info on these Ross Cycletrucks?  How about a new approach.  Is there someone here on The Cabe that has a Ross Cycletruck survivor that would be so kind to show us some photos of it.


----------



## REC (Dec 23, 2017)

1973rx3 said:


> REC did you ever get anymore info on these Ross Cycletrucks?  How about a new approach.  Is there someone here on The Cabe that has a Ross Cycletruck survivor that would be so kind to show us some photos of it.




The only real response in 2015 (when I posted this) was from jungle terry regarding how they were numbered. Adamtinkerer, Alienbaby and Big Mo gave additional information too.  I had already searched and found all the photos I could and built it anyway. No, it is NOT perfectly original, but it looks good, rides well, and looks period correct. I have gotten a couple more pieces for it since construction, but it pretty much stands as was. I hope you find the grail photos and information as I know you'll do a nice job with it, but mine is a case of it was a fun project, and it is done for now. I still look for more info now and then, but moved on after it was up and running.

Merry Christmas 2017 All !!!
REC


----------

